# Toronto Trading Lottery Pick



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mike James, 1st round pick (Top 5) for Channing Frye Wuh y'all think of it?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I doubt Toronto will do it...they can receive better offers than this..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

dumb thread. Frye's our future, he isn't worth a mere Mike James. Mikey's good, but we're not that desperate to get a point guard to Brown's liking. Plus Toronto has Bosh and Villanueva. Frye's good, we better keep him, otherwise I'm boycotting the Knicks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I also don't see a reason for this deal to be made on either side.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I mean it'd be nice if we can trade away ohs say Francis for Mike James, and 2 first rounders would be pretty nice.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

mike james? Because Marbury and Francis isn't enough?


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

lol mike james and 2 PICKS u gotta be ripped right now dawg, mike james is having a wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better season den franchise n marbury


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mike James is gonna be 31 next season, and the Top 5 of this draft isn't worth paying James what he is going to want and giving up a future good bigman in Frye.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MVP_23 said:


> lol mike james and 2 PICKS u gotta be ripped right now dawg, mike james is having a wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better season den franchise n marbury




I'm just saying that having an army of Shoot first ballhogging chucker PGs doesn't make sense.

Francis, Marbury and James are all SG trapped in a PG body. Add lil nate robinson to the mix and you have one hell of a midget backcourt.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is the worst trade I've seen for awhile. I don't see how either team would want to do this.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Mike James is gonna be 31 next season, and the Top 5 of this draft isn't worth paying James what he is going to want and giving up a future good bigman in Frye.


Who says we're going to give up Frye? And for all those who think the situation seems unimaginable, what if James really doesn't want to stay? He hasn't really declared that he wants to be a future Raptor, I'm not a big fan of him, but I just want those picks and a PG that Larry likes so we'll start winning again. And for those who are so bent on New York having so many guards, I'm sold that Stephon will be traded next season prompting the decision to have Mike. James has played under Brown before, they're on good terms, so what makes anyone think that this won't go down?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Who says we're going to give up Frye? And for all those who think the situation seems unimaginable, what if James really doesn't want to stay? He hasn't really declared that he wants to be a future Raptor, I'm not a big fan of him, but I just want those picks and a PG that Larry likes so we'll start winning again. And for those who are so bent on New York having so many guards, I'm sold that Stephon will be traded next season prompting the decision to have Mike. James has played under Brown before, they're on good terms, so what makes anyone think that this won't go down?


Don't even stress it, half the folks on this team won't be around anymore and I'm talking about the guards. I think we should pass on Toronto's pick, Frye is a homegrown Knick with potential so we should hold on to him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> This is the worst trade I've seen for awhile. I don't see how either team would want to do this.


Check the Sonics boards, same deal + Joey Graham for Ridnour, Wilcox, and Lewis.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Check the Sonics boards, same deal + Joey Graham for Ridnour, Wilcox, and Lewis.


wth? that really doesn't make sense. i love rashard and ridnour's still great.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

they have bosh, when will frye get the playing time,? he'll just stand in bosh's way.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Frye could play center..*

With Bosh and Charlie V at the 4 and 3, it would not even be an issue.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> wth? that really doesn't make sense. i love rashard and ridnour's still great.


Exacty.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Frye could play center..*



alphadog said:


> With Bosh and Charlie V at the 4 and 3, it would not even be an issue.


Didn't CV score 48 points playing the 3?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Frye could play center..*

Yeah I think so, but that's his point.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Channing can fit in toronto's rotation, Bosh Plays 4 and Charlie plays 3 , so why cant Channing play at 5? I think dis is a good trade for both teams, Toronto gets a tru C and u guys get a hot mike james who claims he will be an all star nex season (better den francis and marbury dis season) and u get bak a lottery (Top 5) which bulls took from u


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Channing can fit in toronto's rotation, Bosh Plays 4 and Charlie plays 3 , so why cant Channing play at 5? I think dis is a good trade for both teams, Toronto gets a tru C and u guys get a hot mike james who claims he will be an all star nex season (better den francis and marbury dis season) and u get bak a lottery (Top 5) which bulls took from u


Too weak, not a great rebounder. You'd have three 6'11-7' guys who like to shoot from the perimeter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Frye didn't want to play in Toronto, and he's not what we're looking for in a centre. Talented guy, though. I think he'll be comparable to Nenad Krstic next season.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

hes already better than that ***** IMO


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

No No, He Aint Better Den Nenad Yet


----------

